# In which language do you vape?



## Elmien (30/10/18)

My first language is Afrikaans. Since I started vaping I have been wondering what is the Afrikaans word for vaping or vape. It may be that I am a bit cut off from Afrikaans vaping news or vapers. Today on Instagram I saw some German vapers and they all have "damp" in their names (or whatever they call your Instagram name) and I thought maybe this will also be an apt description in Afrikaans. But I have heard some smokers say "Ek gaan 'n dampie maak", so the term is already used for smoking.

I really have two questions here: What do we call vape in Afrikaans? If you speak any other language than English what is your word for it?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RichJB (30/10/18)

Well, the Anglisisme would be 'wyp', I guess. Baie nice, meen ek.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (30/10/18)

As ek dumpie maak sorg ek dat die badkamer deur oop bly

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## BubiSparks (30/10/18)

It's Dampf, not Damp... in german it means steam or vapour.

Getting technical, steam is the gaseous state of water. Steam is invisible and under normal circumstances, always under pressure. When your kettle is boiling, the 'cloud" given off is water vapour, not steam. When steam condenses back to water, it becomes visible and is now water vapour which consists of tiny water droplets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/10/18)

Interesting thread.

I remember listening to a golf commentary by Willem van Drimmelen many years ago. It was during the early days of TV in South Africa. 

A ball landed on the edge of the green where it meets the fairway (fringe). In typical van Drimmelen style he asked the viewers to contact him with suggestions as to what the Afrikaans term should be. He decided to use his own suggestion "soom" until there was agreement on an official term. I stand to be corrected but I believe that the word "soom" stuck.

(On a totally different topic Willem van Drimmelen, who I only met once, taught me a life lesson which I never forgot and respect to this day).

Wouldn't it be great if ECigssa members could come up with various vaping terms in Afrikaans which would eventually be adopted into the language.

I believe that there is a procedure which can be followed to have words officially included in the Afrikaans language and dictionary.

Perhaps @Elmien can take this further by perhaps starting a survey on ECIGSSA.

(No suggestions from @Bulldog will be accepted for the words "drip Tip)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (30/10/18)

I also happen to speak some French and here’s some vaping vocab.

Vapor : Vapeur
To vape: vapoter 
Vaping: vapotage

Vape on

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Resistance (30/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-is-afikaans-for-vaping.t13963/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (30/10/18)

vaporizer- verdamper
vaporise- verdamp

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (31/10/18)

kombuis afrikaans. ek gat gou wyp!

het jy my modt gesien?

die is mos a gran juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (31/10/18)

Verdomp,  het iemand my verdamper gesien?  Ek wil you gaan wyp.

Klink goed.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (31/10/18)

Elmien said:


> My first language is Afrikaans. Since I started vaping I have been wondering what is the Afrikaans word for vaping or vape. It may be that I am a bit cut off from Afrikaans vaping news or vapers. Today on Instagram I saw some German vapers and they all have "damp" in their names (or whatever they call your Instagram name) and I thought maybe this will also be an apt description in Afrikaans. But I have heard some smokers say "Ek gaan 'n dampie maak", so the term is already used for smoking.
> 
> I really have two questions here: What do we call vape in Afrikaans? If you speak any other language than English what is your word for it?



Interesting question and thread, @Elmien!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (31/10/18)

An Afrikaans friend used the word "wasem" in a WhatsApp message to me recently. While not technically accurate, it does have a certain ring to it. Jinne, boet, ek het 'n awesome wasem gekry by WypKon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (31/10/18)

Nikotiensapvergasser = atomizer
Verstelbare nikotiensapvergasser aandryfeenheid = regulated mod
Meganiese nikotiensapvergasser aandryfeenheid = mech
Moerduur = high end
Bodemtoevoer nikotiensapvergasser = bottom feed atty
Drukkertjie = squonker
Drukker = person using a squonker
Spookasem = dry hit

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (31/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Nikotiensapvergasser = atomizer
> Verstelbare nikotiensapvergasser aandryfeenheid = regulated mod
> Meganiese nikotiensapvergasser aandryfeenheid = mech
> Moerduur = high end
> ...



love it !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/10/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/10/18)

Verskoon my vir 'n oomblik dame, ek wil graag aan my verstuiver teug....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Resistance (31/10/18)

Hoe klink die...
Ek gaan gou Mis/vape
ek het ñ misser of vermisser/vaporiser
atomiser/mis kop-eenhuid
kom ons skryf ons eie slang!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Nikotiensapvergasser = atomizer
> Verstelbare nikotiensapvergasser aandryfeenheid = regulated mod
> Meganiese nikotiensapvergasser aandryfeenheid = mech
> Moerduur = high end
> ...


Moerduur= High End...  SOOOOO Accurate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/10/18)

vape mod/ mis mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/10/18)

Ek is tans besig om 'n dampie te maak op my Moerduur outentieke Dwer'g Nikotiensapvergasser wat gehuisves is op my Moerduur Sonkrag Storm

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (31/10/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Ek is tans besig om 'n dampie te maak op my Moerduur outentieke Dwer'g Nikotiensapvergasser wat gehuisves is op my Moerduur Sonkrag Storm


Nou begin dit klink soos jy my aspris wil deurmekaar maak.
translation...
I have come to acknowledgement that given the circumstances I an using an expensive luxury device called a vaporiser modification which houses an expensive imported misting atomiser called a dwarv to create an authentic tasting mist vapour that I inhale in the quest to stay off dreaded cigarette smoking and it vaporisers a nicotine based liquid called e-juice which transforms it into a mesmerizing vaping mist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (31/10/18)

Resistance said:


> Nou begin dit klink soos jy my aspris wil deurmekaar maak.
> translation...
> I have come to acknowledgement that given the circumstances I an using an expensive luxury device called a vaporiser modification which houses an expensive imported misting atomiser called a dwarv to create an authentic tasting mist vapour that I inhale in the quest to stay off dreaded cigarette smoking and it vaporisers a nicotine based liquid called e-juice which transforms it into a mesmerizing vaping mist.


sold...I want one

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dietz (31/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Nikotiensapvergasser = atomizer
> Verstelbare nikotiensapvergasser aandryfeenheid = regulated mod
> Meganiese nikotiensapvergasser aandryfeenheid = mech
> Moerduur = high end
> ...


WENNER!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/18)

Wenner wenner hoender aandete!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (31/10/18)

Silver said:


> Wenner wenner hoender aandete!


from my part of the woods it would sound like this...
wenner wenner hoender kerrie!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (31/10/18)

Resistance said:


> from my part of the woods it would sound like this...
> wenner wenner hoender kerrie!!!



Kerrie will do great!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/10/18)

i vape in English

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/10/18)

https://www.linguee.com/english-dutch/translation/vape.html
Dutch doesn't sound bad either. Almost kombuis afrikaanserig

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gringo (6/11/18)

Ek suig in Afrikaans

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

